# Մշակույթ > Արվեստ և դիզայն > Նկարչություն >  Բարենդ Կոռնելիս Կոեկկոեկ

## erexa

Բարենդ Կոռնելիս Կոեկկոեկը, (Barend Cornelis Koekkoek) հոլանդացի ռոմանտիկ բնապատկերային նկարիչ էր: Նա ծնվել է Միդելբուրգում, (1803 թ. հոկտեմբերի 11-ին) որպես՝ Յոհաննես Հերմանուս Կոեկկոեկի և Աննա վան Քոլվայկի որդի: Նրա հայրը գետի և ծովի հայացքների նկարիչ էր: 

Կոեկկոեկը սովորել է, Ամստերդամի գեղարվեստի Թագավորական ակադեմիայում: Նա արդեն հայտնի էր, իր ռոմանտիկ տեսակետով, լանդշաֆտի սեփական ժամանակում: «Բնությունը կատարյալ նկարն է» Կոեկկոեկը պահում է իր հանդիսատեսին, և դա հստակ ցույց է տալիս, թե ինչն էր, նրա ոգեշնչման աղբյուրը:

Կոեկկոեկի  ստեղծագործությունների մեծ մասը լանդշաֆտային նկարներ են: Նրա նկարչական արվեստը ռոմանտիկ է, քանի որ այն բնորոշ չէ, բայց  բնության բանաստեղծական ներկայացում: Հաճախ անտառից պատկերներ կան, ամրոցի կամ այլ շենքի հետ ֆոնի վրա: Բնությունը ծածկում է, կտորի մեծ մասը, որտեղ մարդիկ քայլում, կանգնում կամ նստում են: Հատկանշական է, լույսի դերը Կոեկկոեկի կտավներում: Լույսն իր նկարչական արվեստում, մի տարր էր, որտեղ նա մեծ նշանակություն էր տալիս, 1841-ի իր ելույթում ականատես եղավ. «Հիմնականում հաշվի է առնում լույսի գործը, որովհետև դա բոլոր բաների հոգին է»: Լույսի անկումը շեշտում է գեղանկարչության մի մասը, որպեսզի դիտողի աչքը ինքստինքյան կերպով ընկնի նկարչության այդ մասում:

1841-ին Կոեկկոեկը հիմնել է, գեղարվեստական ակադեմիա Կլեֆում, որտեղ շաբաթը երկու անգամ, նա իր բազմաթիվ աշակերտների հետ նկարել է: Կլեֆի մի քանի վարձակալած տներից հետո, Կոեկկոեկը իր նկարչի տունը կառուցել է, իր գլուխգործոց կարգավիճակը ձևավորելու համար: Սա Իտալիայում գտնվող արվեստագետների տներին համապատասխան էր, որը նա անպայման տեսել էր, Իտալիայում կատարած իր այցի ժամանակ: 1842 թ.- ին սկսվեց շինարարությունը, որը ավարտվեց 1848 թվականին: Նկարչի տունը կառուցված է դասական ոճով և բաղկացած է երեք հարկերից: Այստեղ Կոեկկոեկը ընդունել է, իր կարևոր հաճախորդներին ամբողջ աշխարհից: Նա ամուսնացած է եղել և ունեցել 5 դուստր: Մահացել է, 58 տարեկան հասակում, 1862 թ. ապրիլի 5-ին:

 Բարենդ Կոռնելիս Կոեկկոեկ

----------

Sambitbaba (01.11.2019), Varzor (31.10.2019)

----------


## Լեո

Օկ, սպասենք նկարներին  :Ok: 

Հ.Գ. Ստորակետների իրավունքների խախտում, լայնածավալ շահագործում …ՃՃ

----------


## erexa

The Coming Storm 



The Storm 



The Storm

----------

Progart (28.10.2018), Sambitbaba (22.10.2018), Varzor (31.10.2019)

----------


## erexa



----------

Sambitbaba (22.10.2018), Varzor (31.10.2019)

----------


## erexa



----------

Sambitbaba (22.10.2018), Varzor (31.10.2019)

----------


## erexa

Dutch Summer Landscape

----------

Sambitbaba (01.11.2019), Varzor (31.10.2019)

----------


## erexa

Landscape with Trees and Cows by a Stream

----------

Sambitbaba (01.11.2019), Varzor (31.10.2019), Յոհաննես (30.10.2019)

----------


## Varzor

Dutch Summer Landscape նկարներում ուղղակի նկատեցի, որ ստվերները սխալ են՝ ուղղությունները չեն համընկնում։

----------


## erexa

A winter landscape with a chapel, a horseman and travellers on a path.

----------

Quyr Qery (20.01.2020), Varzor (27.01.2020)

----------


## erexa

Lanscape with a Mill 



Mountain landscape at setting sun

----------

